# Στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή η φορολόγηση της Εκκλησίας και του Αγίου Όρους



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2010)

Από το tvxs. Με το καλό, λέω εγώ. Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά εάν κανείς πληρώνεται από το κράτος, καλό είναι να φορολογείται. Ιδίως όταν έχει πλείστες κερδοσκοπικές δραστηριότητες.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 9, 2010)

Μακάρι να βρεθεί τρόπος για να τα στάξει επιτέλους στην εφορία και ο "στυλοβάτης του έθνους". Όμως συμμερίζομαι τις ανησυχίες του κάτω-κάτω σχολιαστή, που λέει πως ενδέχεται τελικά να την πληρώσει (για άλλη μια φορά) το ελληνικό κράτος κι όχι αυτοί που πρέπει... Αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσον αι Ευρώπαι μπορούν να παρέμβουν διορθωτικά στις σχέσεις κράτους-εκκλησίας σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 12, 2010)

Με το καλό λέω κι εγώ! Και μπορεί η ΕΕ να μην μπορεί να επέμβει κατ'αρχήν στις σχέσεις κράτους-εκκλησίας, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το θέμα εξετάζεται από πλευρά φορολόγησης, ανταγωνισμού και διαφάνειας. (Ναι, είναι και θέμα ανταγωνισμού, εφόσον οι εκκλησίες και τα παραρτήματά τους -βλέπε μονές και πατριαρχεία- ασκούν επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες, πχ κτηματομεσιτικές.)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι και ο Αλ Καπόνε για φορολογικές παραβάσεις πιάστηκε!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 

Μακάρι! Επιτέλους! Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά ας γίνει κάτι αυτή τη φορά, έστω και μικρό...


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> [...]
> Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι και ο Αλ Καπόνε για φορολογικές παραβάσεις πιάστηκε!


 
Ωστόσο, τον Αλ Παπόνε πολλοί εμίσησαν, την κουτάλα του ουδείς.

Αλλά και να φορολογηθούν, από τους πιστούς θα τα ζητήσουν πάλι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ωστόσο, τον Αλ Παπόνε πολλοί εμίσησαν, την κουτάλα του ουδείς.
> ...


χαχαχαχα! let me guess: Το alter ego του Πάπα στον μαγικό κόσμο του Disney: 
Ο μαφιόζος -αλλά καθολικός και εθνικόφρων- πάπιος της Λιμνούπολης και ανταγωνιστής του Μαύρου -μελαμψού και ισλαμιστή- Πιτ;      

Disclaimer: πριν πέσουν πάνω μου οι κατάρες των απανταχού πιστών, πλάκα κάνω: Ο Μαύρος Πιτ είναι άθεος!


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

Κλισέ, αλλά μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι! 
Περιμένω το κόμικ, και σε καρτούν με το καλό. 

Οι κατάρες των άλλων, άμα δεν τις πιστεύω εγώ, πιάνουν άραγε;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2010)

daeman said:


> Οι κατάρες των άλλων, άμα δεν τις πιστεύω εγώ, πιάνουν άραγε;



Μπαα... Αφού είσαι Δαιμόνιο(ς)!


----------

